# Aqausoil leeching ammonia



## Gnick (Dec 5, 2016)

So rough estimate on how long I would need to keep my fish in a QT while the soil settles in?

It will be a 29 gallon with 18 liters of soil.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Aquasoil requires a very specific technique when setting up a tank with it. Follow it and you will have great success. Don't and you may risk an algae disaster.

Aquasoil intentionally has a high amount ammonia. This provides nutrients for plants to help them acclimate quickly and also gives a boost to establishing a nitrifying bacteria population. However left to accumulate too much, overly high ammonia will also lead to algae issues and hurt certain plants. Thus during the first week with new Aquasoil daily water changes are required, with relatively frequent water changes for the rest of the first month. This keeps ammonia at a level where it is enough to give a boost to plants and bacteria but not enough to cause harm. The exact specifics are outlined in this collection of posts by an ADA dealer. I have learned more from reading this than years of starting general q&a threads on forums. Using this method I was able to cycle a tank in just 3 weeks.


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

It is a little like the ADA soil if i understand correctly.

Gnick, have you measured the pH and KH? Do you know by how much the Tropica Aquasoil did lower the pH and KH? It is supposed to do so.

Thank you, Michel.


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

There are multiple products being marketed as "Aqua Soil" There are assumptions here for ADA and Tropica. I know they're similar but you might want to be more specific.


----------



## Gnick (Dec 5, 2016)

I am not worried about the ammonia levels hurting plants. I asked how long would it be unsafe for fish? Also I have come across an opportunity to buy around 5 gallons of used (for about 15 months) ada aqausoil. It is for $60 would that be a decent deal? Since the soil has a lifespan of a bout 5-6 years I have heard.


----------



## pmcarbrey (Jan 19, 2013)

Gnick said:


> I am not worried about the ammonia levels hurting plants. I asked how long would it be unsafe for fish? Also I have come across an opportunity to buy around 5 gallons of used (for about 15 months) ada aqausoil. It is for $60 would that be a decent deal? Since the soil has a lifespan of a bout 5-6 years I have heard.


I personally wouldn't. you can get 3 bags for 131 shipped ($18.37/g) or pay 60($12/g) for used soil, that may may have already lost its buffering capacity.

In my opinion, used aquasoil (or any substrate for that matter) is a waste of money unless it has only been used for an extremely short time. For all you know the person you're getting it from could have been using hard tap water in their tank and completely exhausted all buffering capacity, they could have dosed copper meaning it will leach from the soil killing invertebrates, they could have done a million things wrong that will impact your tank.


----------



## Gnick (Dec 5, 2016)

Very good points. Thank you. So would you think 3 bags then... I was hoping 2 would do.? 27 liters in a 29 gallon...I'm thinking it would be like 5 inches deep? I don't have any experience tho. Just guessing.

Also where can you find it that price? Best I can find is $15-20 higher.


----------



## pmcarbrey (Jan 19, 2013)

:surprise:


Gnick said:


> Very good points. Thank you. So would you think 3 bags then... I was hoping 2 would do.? 27 liters in a 29 gallon...I'm thinking it would be like 5 inches deep? I don't have any experience tho. Just guessing.



I personally buy from aqua forest aquarium.

27l in a 29g would give you roughly 4.25 inches depth


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2010)

Where in the heck did you hear it had a 5-6 year lifespan ? Maybe 5- 6 months in tap water


----------



## Gnick (Dec 5, 2016)

You must have very hard tap water... I don't think anyone could afford/want to change substrate 2x a year.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Believe those who use the ADA aqua soil routinely get a couple year's from it from nutrient standpoint.
Not unlike plain dirt.
Can always add nutrient's to the water and with moderate fish load = fish food's/ poop,I do not think the aqua soil would ever become completely exhausted.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

roadmaster said:


> Believe those who use the ADA aqua soil routinely get a couple year's from it from nutrient standpoint.
> Not unlike plain dirt.
> Can always add nutrient's to the water and with moderate fish load = fish food's/ poop,I do not think the aqua soil would ever become completely exhausted.


:thumbsup:

With it's high CEC it seems it's going to latch onto whatever's in the water column. So if you're dosing the column with something like EI or PPS levels then it seems it's never going to exhaust. If, on the other hand, you're following ADA's very lean dosing scheme then it is going to run out of nutrients.


----------



## Gnick (Dec 5, 2016)

I am still looking for an answer to the OP. Not looking for exact #. I know it will depend on a number of factors I've heard from a few days to a month. What is closer to actual.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Three to four weeks.


----------

